# Our little dog run:)



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Been away for awhile as we have been busy around the house trying to get some things done for Spring weather that will hopefully get here soonWanted to share some pics of the little dog run and fence we put up for Dazy and Lulubelle. We live in the Wa.(Northwest) and there is so much wildlife that can be a threat to the girls here so we wanted a safe place for them to enjoy the sunshine when we are out in the back with them. 
The fence was put up in case they make a mad dash out of our sliding patio door which would stop them from running out into the open area of our yard and the little dog pen is covered for their protection from eagles and hawks.
Don't laugh at their bed....it is a plastic container with their pillow in it! LOL
It stays dry, easy to clean and they love it I can even throw a potty pad in the pen for them to use. (it has a little metal door that opens)


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I love it! I'd love to have one of those!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oooh, that's wonderful! Very nice job! Looks like they are really enjoying it too.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! Great idea! Looks like they're enjoying it.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

cute pictures! The girls look amazing....and enjoying the sunshine  I love how you patio is fenced in.....very nice!! Clever idea with the outdoor doggy bed


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

It must be a relief to know that the girls are safe and sound outside. I like your patio area as well.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a lovely patio and yard you have way up there in WA state! Such a novel and wonderful set up you have created for your babies.. they look adorable!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi good joBBBBBBBB your puppies look so proud of their new outdoor room


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

chideb said:


> What a lovely patio and yard you have way up there in WA state! Such a novel and wonderful set up you have created for your babies.. they look adorable!


Thanks all....I showed my husband all the nice comments and it made him feel better He pulled his back muscle putting up the fence and has been griping about it ever since! LOL! I sort of nagged him a bit about getting it all done and he worked real hard, so he got lots of hugs from me and the girls...plus I took him out for dinner


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great work setting that up to keep them safe and sound. They look very content and happy. Love your yard and patio to.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Excellent idea!


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

That's a fabulous set up, it looks great and is something safe for your dogs. Now you can all enjoy time outside together, enjoy!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I would love to see the photos--not sure why I can't. I have the same issue in Colorado with wildlife lurking about.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Finn said:


> I would love to see the photos--not sure why I can't. I have the same issue in Colorado with wildlife lurking about.


Hmmm....I wonder why you cannot see the pics?...they seem to be ok on this end, let me know


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure why--I'm not even able to download them. Oh well.


----------



## Lenchan (Dec 15, 2010)

i like the way the enjoy relaxing in the sun! - just like my chi!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

OOhh I love your patio. It looks so relaxing, the girls look adorable in that bed--it is perfect for two !!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

that looks fabulous Darlene! You are such a great chi mama!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> that looks fabulous Darlene! You are such a great chi mama!


Thanks Tracy 
I wish I could just let the girls roam more in the back yard, but it is so dangerous for them out there I do walk them out on the grass area on a very short leash to go potty every once in awhile and of course they love the stroller!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

That's an awesome set-up...nice to know I'm not the only OSHA-type dog mom around! The bed is way cool, too - I saw something similar in a catalog once for a small fortune; why _not_ just repurpose another object? Very green thinking! Speaking of which, is that grass...actually..._green_...? It's been so long...trying to remember... ;}


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

widogmom said:


> That's an awesome set-up...nice to know I'm not the only OSHA-type dog mom around! The bed is way cool, too - I saw something similar in a catalog once for a small fortune; why _not_ just repurpose another object? Very green thinking! Speaking of which, is that grass...actually..._green_...? It's been so long...trying to remember... ;}


 Yes we can finally see green grass around here The plastic container did work out great for their bed...I had some old sewing stuff in it and thought..hmmmm..that just might work for their outdoor bed and it's easy to clean. Of course it is supposed to rain all week, so now we have to wait for the sunshine to come back again


----------

